
Superman Renounces US Citizenship - shawndumas
http://www.comicsalliance.com/2011/04/27/superman-renounces-us-citizenship/
======
adziki
how did he ever acquire citizenship? he wasn't born here. he took an american
superhero's job when he landed in that farm.

